# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  10 lời khuyên giúp bạn làm việc hiệu quả hơn với sếp

## dongeriko

Sếp là người không thế thiếu trong sự phát triển nghề nghiệp của bạn. Tuy nhiên, đôi khi bạn không tránh khỏi những mâu thuẫn với sếp. Vấn đề này không đơn giản chỉ ảnh hưởng đến sự thăng tiến, tăng lương mà chính là tinh thần của bạn.

Dưới đây là một vài lời khuyên giúp bạn làm việc hiệu quả hơn với sếp:

*1. Hãy ghi nhớ sếp luôn có những điểm mạnh nhất định*

Bạn nghĩ rắng sếp bạn thật bất tài? Nhưng sếp có thể thông minh hơn bạn nghĩ và có thể sau này trong sự nghiệp của mình, bạn phải đánh giá cao những quyết định của anh/chị ấy. Thêm nữa, người sếp tồi cũng có thể đưa ra những lời khuyên hữu ích và bạn có thể học hỏi từ họ. Hãy suy nghĩ tại sao sếp bạn lại như vậy và cách giải quyết để tránh vấp phải điều tương tự nếu bạn có cơ hội thành sếp. 

*2. Hiểu rõ mục tiêu của sếp* 

Hiểu rõ mục tiêu của sếp đồng nghĩa với hiểu được hành động của sếp. Từ sự thấu hiểu và đồng cảm đó, bạn có thể làm việc ăn ý hơn với sếp. Đồng thời bạn cũng cần hiểu công việc của mình giúp ích cho sếp như thế nào. Hãy đảm bảo rằng việc bạn đang làm không chỉ hoàn thành như trong bản mô tả công việc mà còn giúp sếp hoàn thành những mục tiêu của riêng anh/chị ấy. 

*3. Hiểu rõ điều sếp mong đợi ở bạn*

Phớt lờ những mong ước của bố mẹ có thể là điều bình thường khi bạn còn nhỏ, nhưng sự phớt lờ những mong ước của sếp có thể hủy hoại sự nghiệp của bạn. Làm sao bạn có thể mong đợi một bản đánh giá công việc tốt khi bạn không biết cách thức đánh giá hay tiêu chí đánh giá ấy như thế nào? Nếu có một tiêu chuẩn để “ chấm điểm” công việc, cả bạn và sếp sẽ làm việc dễ dàng hơn.

Như vậy, bạn nên thường xuyên thông tin cho sếp về những việc bạn đang làm, những việc bạn đã hoàn thành và đảm bảo sếp có cùng quan điểm với bạn. Nếu anh/chị ấy cảm thấy không hài lòng hay cảm thấy bạn không đi đúng hướng, bạn sẽ có thêm thời gian sửa chữa lại. Sẽ là hoàn hảo nếu buổi đánh giá công việc không có bất cứ sự bất ngờ nào cho cả bạn và sếp. Ngược lại, nếu một trong hai người đã không hiếu rõ mục đích của nhau hay hiểu sai ý nhau, chất lượng cũng như hiệu quả công việc sẽ không cao. 

*4. Tránh là nhân viên luôn gây rắc rối*

Bạn không nên biến mình thành một nhân viên nhiều phiền hà – là người mà sếp phải thường xuyên kiểm tra và đôn đốc. Thay vào đó, hãy cố gắng trở thành một nhân viên sếp có thể tin tưởng. Điều này có thể sếp chưa nhận ra ngay, nhưng một người quản lý tốt sẽ ghi nhận và đánh giá cao sự cố gắng của bạn. 

Tất nhiên bạn không phai là một người hoàn hảo. Đôi khi bạn có thể mắc sai lầm. Tuy nhiên, khi điều đó xảy ra, bạn sẽ phải nhờ đến sếp. Khi đó, bạn không nên chỉ trình bày những vấn đề bạn gặp phải, mà ít nhất nên đưa ra một vài cách giải quyết theo suy nghĩ của bạn. 

*5. Tránh gây bất ngờ cho sếp*

Không nên để sếp bất ngờ từ những lỗi lầm của bạn. Đặc biệt, khi “tin xấu” đó lại không phải do bạn thông báo. Bạn nên là người trình bày với sếp – chứ không phải từ một khách hàng, một đồng nghiệp và đặc biệt từ sếp của sếp bạn. Nếu bạn có chót to tiếng với một khách hàng, bạn nên nói chuyện với sếp. Bạn hãy chia sẻ người bạn vừa nói chuyện là ai, tại sao người đó lại tức giận và điều sếp muốn nghe từ người đó là gì. Bạn cũng đừng quên chia sẽ câu chuyện theo khía cạnh của bạn: tại sao bạn tức giận. 

Điều này cũng tương tự với những tin tức tốt lành. Hãy cho sếp biết về những thành công của bạn. Nếu không, có thể sếp sẽ bộc lộ thái độ về việc anh/chị ấy không được thông báo. 

*6. Ghi nhận sự đóng góp của sếp trong sự thành công của bạn*

Khoảnh khắc bạn đứng trước rất nhiều người nhận một phần thưởng, một sự ghi nhận từ sếp hay từ cấp cao hơn, bạn nên cảm ơn những người giúp bạn gặt hái được thành công, đặc biệt là sếp của bạn. Sẽ không có gì khó khăn nếu sếp thực sự giúp bạn. Nhưng đối với những sếp bàng quang với dự án bạn đã làm thì sao? Bạn cũng nên nói một điều gì đó tốt về sếp. Vì đơn giản, dù là sếp không tốt, anh/chị ta cũng có những đóng góp nhất định trong sự thành công của bạn. Có thể sếp đã bạn chất vấn một cách gay gắt về một dự án. Trong trường hợp đó bạn cũng nên cảm ơn anh/ chị ấy vì đã cho bạn biết những khía cạnh khác nhau của vấn đề bạn làm.

*7. Không tỏ ra tiêu cực khi bị sếp mắng*

Vì hầu hết chúng ta đều có những nhiệm vụ riêng rẽ, ai làm việc của người đó nên khi bạn nhận được một lời chỉ trích từ một ai đó trong công ty, bạn nhìn nhận nó như một lời chỉ trích mang tính cá nhân. Phản ứng theo cách đó sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển hay sự tiến bộ của bạn trong công việc. 
Một người sếp thông minh sẽ dễ dàng nhận ra thành công của họ gắn liền với sự thành công của nhân viên. Vì vậy, anh/chị ta buộc phải quan tâm đến những việc bạn làm. Hơn nữa, những lời chỉ trích đến từ sếp có thể là một dấu hiệu anh/chị ấy đang đặt kì vọng cao ở bạn. 

*8. Hãy nhớ sếp của bạn cũng có sếp*

Chúng ta đã biết về tầm quan trọng của việc hiểu rõ mục tiêu của sếp. Cùng một việc như vậy, hãy ghi nhận rằng sếp của bạn cũng phải báo cáo với sếp cao hơn. Bạn có thể nhìn nhận sự việc này để xây dựng một mối quan hệ tốt đẹp với sếp vì cả hai đều có một mục tiêu chung là đem lại sự hài lòng cho người quản lý cấp cao hơn. Sếp sẽ thực sự đánh giá cao thái độ này của bạn.

*9. Chú ý khi sửa sai cho sếp*

Sữa sai cho sếp có thể là một hành động mạo hiểm. Bạn có thể mang tiếng là kẻ thích dạy khôn người khác và điều đó tác động không tốt tới sự nghiệp của bạn. Vì vậy, hãy cẩn thận khi sửa sai cho sếp, đặc biệt giữa chốn đông người. 

*10. “Điều khiển” sếp khi cần thiết*

Để phát triển sự nghiệp, bạn cần phải làm nhiều việc hơn là chỉ ngồi và chờ đợi được giao những nhiệm vụ mới. Bạn cần đề xuất ý tưởng mới, tìm kiếm cơ hội, thuyết phục sếp thực hiện sáng kiến của bạn cũng như giải quyết những vấn đề bạn đang gặp phải. Chia sẽ nhưng mong đợi, những kế hoạch cụ thể với sếp. Hãy cho anh ấy biết kế hoạch của bạn có tính thực tế và hiệu quả cao như thế nào. Có thể ban đầu, anh/chị ta chưa thấy thuyết phục nhưng với một kế hoạch chi tiết và có tính khả thi cao thì sếp sẽ khó từ chối bạn.

Theo: Dân trí

----------

